# Deactivated for Intoxication



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

So on sunday I got deactivated for complaint of intoxication or illegal substance...Im sure you have all seen the email. So it is under investigation. I have emailed them multiple times and spoken to someone who proceeded to tell me that trust and safety are only done via email. Obviously i have never driven drunk, at least not with a lyft pax. Any suggestions on how to expedite the situation. Thanks


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

wait three day. it was probably a rider wanting to get a free ride.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

going on 3 days...not a peep. im sure it was someone who wanted a free ride, or i may have mentioned that I voted for trump...lol.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Trump.

Now you know Lyft's pax base is nuttier than squirrel poo.

This is why dash cams are mandatory. Especially in blue sanctuary cities where the POTUS is the Anti Christ incarnate. 

Time to move on to a real side gig with Uber.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

i have no idea who the rider was or what they were upset about...i was only kidding earlier.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

I also got deactivated 2 days ago. Lyft said a pax complaint that I wouldnt let her get out of the vehicle on a line ride..lol..who the heck wants to keep a cheap pax inside a vehicle. I emailed them for details and havent got any response in 2 days.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Send them an email. Ask them what's the hold up.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Finally reactivated last night. I'm just curious what the investigation involves. Besides my side of the story and the other guy side of the story what else could they possibly investigate?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Docaces said:


> So on sunday I got deactivated for complaint of intoxication or illegal substance...Im sure you have all seen the email. So it is under investigation. I have emailed them multiple times and spoken to someone who proceeded to tell me that trust and safety are only done via email. Obviously i have never driven drunk, at least not with a lyft pax. Any suggestions on how to expedite the situation. Thanks


If you really weren't drunk then tell them you are considering retaining an attorney to get the passengers contact information because you may decide to sue the passenger for the false accusation due to lost wages and reputation.



Docaces said:


> Finally reactivated last night. I'm just curious what the investigation involves. Besides my side of the story and the other guy side of the story what else could they possibly investigate?


They probably determined the passenger wasn't credible.

I'd LOVE for this to happen to me. I'd demand compensation for the downtime and go after the passenger legally just to return the favor. They don't deserve any mercy after basically trying to get you FIRED with a false accusation. I'd try to sue them for everything I could get.

I've been driving about a year and I am just waiting for it to happen to me.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Docaces said:


> Finally reactivated last night. I'm just curious what the investigation involves. Besides my side of the story and the other guy side of the story what else could they possibly investigate?


There is no real investigation. It consists of seeing if you have any past complaints and then make you wait it out.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Docaces said:


> Finally reactivated last night. I'm just curious what the investigation involves. Besides my side of the story and the other guy side of the story what else could they possibly investigate?


Absolutely nothing. No investigation, no follow up. Lyft (Uber, too) did their "due diligence" by canning you for a few days.

Those d-bags should be required to provide a police report in order to take you off the road.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> If you really weren't drunk then tell them you are considering retaining an attorney to get the passengers contact information because you may decide to sue the passenger for the false accusation due to lost wages and reputation.
> 
> They probably determined the passenger wasn't credible.
> 
> ...


I got the same exact thing 3 days ago, it was totally out of the blue, i do not and never have drink alcohol and no drugs either so I really had no idea where that was coming from. So today they sent me an email stating "due to past multiple reports from riders citing safety concerns, *we have deactivated your account, and you will not be able to apply for a new account*". So basically they have permanently banned me from Lyft now, due to a false accusation really. Anyone here have any such situation, or may be able to advise what cane be done, if anything, at this point?

Thanks.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Send them an email. Ask them what's the hold up.


I got reactivated this morning. It was a stupid pax that entered the wrong dest and didnt reliazed it until we past the exit while on the freeway.

She started freaking out and yelling at me where I was taking her and wanted to get out rightaway. I told her that we were on a freeway and I just cant pull over to let her out due to her safety.

She complaint that I refused to let her out lol. I let her out on the next exit where it was safe. Bogus complaint that prevented me from driving for 3 days. And I got a warning that if it happens again, I will be permanently deactivated ..WTF!! It wasnt even my fault and i looked out for her safety by not leaving her a$$ on the side of the freeway.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Don Wren said:


> I got the same exact thing 3 days ago, it was totally out of the blue, i do not and never have drink alcohol and no drugs either so I really had no idea where that was coming from. So today they sent me an email stating "due to past multiple reports from riders citing safety concerns, *we have deactivated your account, and you will not be able to apply for a new account*". So basically they have permanently banned me from Lyft now, due to a false accusation really. Anyone here have any such situation, or may be able to advise what cane be done, if anything, at this point?
> 
> Thanks.


Lawyer up. Seriously. Especially if you were full time. Take your average monthly earnings with Lyft or Uber (whichever one it was) and multiply that by three (3 years). Consider suing the passenger for that amount as lost earnings due to the slanderous false accusation.

Hell, if you are really serious about this I bet a lot of us would even be willing to put some money in a hat for a lawyer for you. We desperately need some media stories about passengers getting sued for $100,000 for making false reports!


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> Lawyer up. Seriously. Especially if you were full time. Take your average monthly earnings with Lyft or Uber (whichever one it was) and multiply that by three (3 years). Consider suing the passenger for that amount as lost earnings due to the slanderous false accusation.
> 
> Hell, if you are really serious about this I bet a lot of us would even be willing to put some money in a hat for a lawyer for you. We desperately need some media stories about passengers getting sued for $100,000 for making false reports!


Yeah that's a good idea I may have no other recourse, this is beyond ridiculous.....but to do that then I suppose I have to send a request to Lyft to get the rider's name and information to provide to my lawyer you think? Thanks for the advice i really appreciate it. This is very stressful for me I never imagined that they would deactivate me..


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Docaces said:


> So on sunday I got deactivated for complaint of intoxication or illegal substance...Im sure you have all seen the email. So it is under investigation. I have emailed them multiple times and spoken to someone who proceeded to tell me that trust and safety are only done via email. Obviously i have never driven drunk, at least not with a lyft pax. Any suggestions on how to expedite the situation. Thanks


Tranquillo...

Inhale
Halloween is in 3 weeks.
Thanksgiving is in 6 weeks.
Art Basel is in 8 weeks
And after that...it gets BUSY.
Exhale
Feel better?



Don Wren said:


> .....but to do that then I suppose I have to send a request to Lyft to get the rider's name and information to provide to my lawyer you think?


Lyft (or any other company) will NOT provide that information. Your attorney will have to subpoena that information.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Tranquillo...
> 
> Lyft (or any other company) will NOT provide that information. Your attorney will have to subpoena that information.


Yep and likely the company will totally freak out and cave as soon as the release becomes a real possibility.

There absolutely should be some evidence provided before drivers are deactivated for these type of complaints. At minimum the rider ought to be required to sign a sworn statement detailing the facts in writing and it should clearly state that the rider risks legal liability for any false statements. But of course at present these companies don't give a crap about us and being thrown under the bus for nothing.


----------



## D-the Driver (Oct 3, 2015)

Docaces said:


> So on sunday I got deactivated for complaint of intoxication or illegal substance...Im sure you have all seen the email. So it is under investigation. I have emailed them multiple times and spoken to someone who proceeded to tell me that trust and safety are only done via email. Obviously i have never driven drunk, at least not with a lyft pax. Any suggestions on how to expedite the situation. Thanks





Docaces said:


> So on sunday I got deactivated for complaint of intoxication or illegal substance...Im sure you have all seen the email. So it is under investigation. I have emailed them multiple times and spoken to someone who proceeded to tell me that trust and safety are only done via email. Obviously i have never driven drunk, at least not with a lyft pax. Any suggestions on how to expedite the situation. Thanks


You should find the person that accused you and take it to court. I know it's just a driving job, but a job is a job and someone caused you to get deactivated you should take legal action. They may get scared and admit to making up a story.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> There absolutely should be some evidence provided before drivers are deactivated for these type of complaints. At minimum the rider ought to be required to sign a sworn statement detailing the facts in writing and it should clearly state that the rider risks legal liability for any false statements. But of course at present these companies don't give a crap about us and being thrown under the bus for nothing.


Absolutely true. And when put on the spot 99.99993999999992933848% of complaints will vanish because now the rider knows they are getting into a very serious matter and if they are lying it's on them.

I'm sure with enough time this would happen to 100% of drivers. Pax complaints over crap, random deactivation until a final deactivation.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Docaces said:


> i have no idea who the rider was or what they were upset about...i was only kidding earlier.


5 days...


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

So what happened any follow up?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UNION !


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Figured out what comment got deactivated. 
Also, 2nd comment regarding target. Once I realized I was headong to wrong target I asked the lady 4 times of she wanted me to go to the other which wasn't very far. I also mentioned she wouldn't be charged any extra. She said that not only was it fine, but she preferred the aventurA target to NMB Target which is what she had put as destination


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Docaces said:


> Figured out what comment got deactivated.
> Also, 2nd comment regarding target. Once I realized I was headong to wrong target I asked the lady 4 times of she wanted me to go to the other which wasn't very far. I also mentioned she wouldn't be charged any extra. She said that not only was it fine, but she preferred the aventurA target to NMB Target which is what she had put as destination


I've also been sent warnings based on BS people put in the Lyft comments. I doubt the pax thought you were drunk they just wanted to embellish the story.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Docaces said:


> Finally reactivated last night. I'm just curious what the investigation involves. Besides my side of the story and the other guy side of the story what else could they possibly investigate?


Congrats!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

D-the Driver said:


> You should find the person that accused you and take it to court. I know it's just a driving job, but a job is a job and someone caused you to get deactivated you should take legal action. They may get scared and admit to making up a story.





ShinyAndChrome said:


> Absolutely true. And when put on the spot 99.99993999999992933848% of complaints will vanish because now the rider knows they are getting into a very serious matter and if they are lying it's on them.
> 
> I'm sure with enough time this would happen to 100% of drivers. Pax complaints over crap, random deactivation until a final deactivation.


It would be simple to prove malice in a court of law.

You'd need the names and contact information of the passengers you had as riders immediately before and after the ride where you were alleged to be intoxicated took place, and sworn statements from them stating that you exhibited no signs of intoxication.

Suppose the ride ended at 1am, and the passenger didn't report you to Uber/Lyft until the next morning. Then the obvious question is "Why did you wait so long to report the driver?". If they claim they immediately reported you to the police department then called Uber/Lyft the next morning, transcripts of the 911 calls would prove or disprove that statement.

Shiny & Chrome is correct - 99.9+% of the passengers would cave in the moment they realized they were being sued for a substantial amount of money because of their false allegation - but there are two problems I foresee...

1) I doubt that an attorney would take this on a contingency basis, you'd probably have to pay the attorney's fees upfront, or else put down a reasonable amount as a retainer with a contingency split if the case is decided in your favor.

2) What are the chances of a monetary recovery? Winning a lawsuit against someone who hasn't the ability to pay the judgment is meaningless. Unless you could name Uber/Lyft as co-defendants, I doubt that you'd recover anything if you win the lawsuit.

It would be an uphill battle, but certainly one that is winnable - I'm just not sure what, if anything, you'd win.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Don Wren said:


> Yeah that's a good idea I may have no other recourse, this is beyond ridiculous.....but to do that then I suppose I have to send a request to Lyft to get the rider's name and information to provide to my lawyer you think? Thanks for the advice i really appreciate it. This is very stressful for me I never imagined that they would deactivate me..


Lyft will not give you the information willingly. They can however be compelled to release the information to a court of law, as part of discovery, when you file a claim of slander, and loss of income against John/Jane Doe in small claims court, and file a motion to compel Lyft to release passenger information.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Attorneys are expensive so nobody is going to sue Lyft individually for this, unfortunately. They will outlawyer you in legal fees, a very common roadblock that large companies hold over individuals. But a class action lawsuit is possible.


----------



## InertialObserver (Aug 16, 2017)

uberhernder said:


> She started freaking out and yelling at me where I was taking her and wanted to get out rightaway. I told her that we were on a freeway and I just cant pull over to let her out due to her safety.
> 
> It wasnt even my fault and i looked out for her safety by not leaving her a$$ on the side of the freeway.


FYI, you can't do that. You don't get to hold someone against their will for their safety. That isn't a decision you get to make. You are lucky she didn't call the police.

Of course it isn't safe to let someone out on the side of the freeway. If it's possible to de-escalate and get consent to drop her at the next exit that's ideal, but if she wants out - let her the **** out.

You are a stranger to her. From your description of her behavior, she was afraid. Try to think about it from her point of view. She's in a car, on a freeway, with a stranger who is likely stronger than she is and who is in control of the vehicle she's riding in. There's at least a 1 in 3 chance she's been assaulted in the past. You miss her exit. She gets scared and wants out, now. You refuse to pull over, so now she feels scared and trapped and probably panicked.

Do I think she over-reacted? Sure. But I can't possibly know her life experiences and so empathy is my first reaction, not anger.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Docaces said:


> So on sunday I got deactivated for complaint of intoxication or illegal substance...Im sure you have all seen the email. So it is under investigation. I have emailed them multiple times and spoken to someone who proceeded to tell me that trust and safety are only done via email. Obviously i have never driven drunk, at least not with a lyft pax. Any suggestions on how to expedite the situation. Thanks


We are seeing this more and more on Lyft as well as Uber if you are reactivated Uber or Lyft should suspend the passenger that is made the false claim and notify you that if not they should be able to provide you with the information so you could file a lawsuit against them for defamation of character and loss of income


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Attorneys are expensive so nobody is going to sue Lyft individually for this, unfortunately. They will outlawyer you in legal fees, a very common roadblock that large companies hold over individuals. But a class action lawsuit is possible.


Very true! Only avenue for this BS is a class action lawsuit.

And this why being a rideshare driver has made me so vindictive towards PAX's. I now paint them all with the same brush and look out for number 1, ME! I approach every ride with skepticism and extreme care. You just never know what they might be up to. Take the attitude of a cop when driving, be alert and carefully analyze every situation as quickly as possible, for you never know when it may help you avoid certain catastrophe!


----------



## Misaelz28 (Aug 29, 2016)

U vote trump u deserve to get deactivated


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> It would be simple to prove malice in a court of law.
> 
> You'd need the names and contact information of the passengers you had as riders immediately before and after the ride where you were alleged to be intoxicated took place, and sworn statements from them stating that you exhibited no signs of intoxication.
> 
> ...


Another defense could be--if you have it--dash cam footage. In my case I have a dash cam and also I record (and archive going quite far back) in-cabin audio. Dash cam doesn't go back more than several hours in my case, but if it was a recent report you can prove you were driving responsible, within the lines, etc. and if you had any conversation with the pax that would help.

Ultimately these companies shouldn't be deactivating because a pax made up some crap. But they will because they don't see drivers as important on a singular basis.



InertialObserver said:


> FYI, you can't do that. You don't get to hold someone against their will for their safety. That isn't a decision you get to make. You are lucky she didn't call the police.
> 
> Of course it isn't safe to let someone out on the side of the freeway. If it's possible to de-escalate and get consent to drop her at the next exit that's ideal, but if she wants out - let her the &%[email protected]!* out.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Probably she was acting insane, but at the end of the day you can't keep a stranger in your car "for their safety". I would let somebody out on the highway in a blizzard if they demanded it. If I felt they were really in danger I would then call 911 after they've left the car.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

InertialObserver said:


> FYI, you can't do that. You don't get to hold someone against their will for their safety. That isn't a decision you get to make. You are lucky she didn't call the police.
> 
> Of course it isn't safe to let someone out on the side of the freeway. If it's possible to de-escalate and get consent to drop her at the next exit that's ideal, but if she wants out - let her the &%[email protected]!* out.
> 
> ...


It is illegal to pull over and park on a controlled access freeway in CA. To me this is like a passenger insisting on dropping her off in a bus zone. Not happening. You can drop pax off when it is safe and legal.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

InertialObserver said:


> FYI, you can't do that. You don't get to hold someone against their will for their safety. That isn't a decision you get to make. You are lucky she didn't call the police.
> 
> Of course it isn't safe to let someone out on the side of the freeway. If it's possible to de-escalate and get consent to drop her at the next exit that's ideal, but if she wants out - let her the &%[email protected]!* out.
> 
> ...


Are you serious??? I missed the exit because she entered the wrong destination. No freagin way Im dropping a passenger off on the side of the freeway where it is unsafe for her. Lyft agreed that I did the right thing on taking the next exit and let her out safely.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Misaelz28 said:


> U vote trump u deserve to get deactivated


You must be one of those tolerant liberals I've heard so much about. 
Thanks for the constructive post. Says so much more about you than me.


----------



## InertialObserver (Aug 16, 2017)

uberhernder said:


> Are you serious??? I missed the exit because she entered the wrong destination. No freagin way Im dropping a passenger off on the side of the freeway where it is unsafe for her. Lyft agreed that I did the right thing on taking the next exit and let her out safely.


Yup, I'm serious. If she had called the police and they arrested you, would Lyft pay your legal fees since they agreed that you did the right thing? Of course not. Whoever emailed you from Lyft is not a legal expert.

Even EMS isn't permitted to transport a sick person to the hospital without consent. Not even if they are bleeding out on the side of a freeway. Until they lose consciousness or are deemed incapable of consenting or refusing to consent due to altered mental status.

It doesn't matter why you missed her exit. It doesn't matter if you didn't miss the exit, and she just decided for no reason whatsoever that she no longer wanted to be in your car. Once she told you to pull over and let her out of the car, she was no longer consenting to being in your car and you were holding her against her will. That's illegal.

In past cases, sometimes the police have declined to charge the driver and sometimes they arrested the driver. It's your choice to take that gamble.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

InertialObserver said:


> It doesn't matter why you missed her exit. It doesn't matter if you didn't miss the exit, and she just decided for no reason whatsoever that she no longer wanted to be in your car. Once she told you to pull over and let her out of the car, she was no longer consenting to being in your car and you were holding her against her will. That's illegal.


But it is also illegal to stop on the highway. Pick your poison, putting your and pax's life at risk stopping on the highway or driving to the next exit.


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA (Oct 9, 2017)

Dear Sir,
But I can always bring those liars to Small Claim Court in my city right?
Uber/Lyft driver vs. Lyft/Uber + passenger. 
Small claim court fee is not expensive.



Spotscat said:


> It would be simple to prove malice in a court of law.
> 
> You'd need the names and contact information of the passengers you had as riders immediately before and after the ride where you were alleged to be intoxicated took place, and sworn statements from them stating that you exhibited no signs of intoxication.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%.
I have a pen and a notebook in my car. 
If the pax decides to get out then I will have the pax written a note that she/he wanted out.

I think this guy was an ass for not letting the pax out even she screamed for it. He should be arrested for imprisoning another human being.
It is LEGAL to stop on the side of a freeway with the EMERGENCY lights on. I'm not allowed to stop on the side of a freeway even my leg is cramped and I cannot control the gas and brake pedals?



InertialObserver said:


> Yup, I'm serious. If she had called the police and they arrested you, would Lyft pay your legal fees since they agreed that you did the right thing? Of course not. Whoever emailed you from Lyft is not a legal expert.
> 
> Even EMS isn't permitted to transport a sick person to the hospital without consent. Not even if they are bleeding out on the side of a freeway. Until they lose consciousness or are deemed incapable of consenting or refusing to consent due to altered mental status.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

jlong105 said:


> But it is also illegal to stop on the highway. Pick your poison, putting your and pax's life at risk stopping on the highway or driving to the next exit.


Problem here is that I would need to hire and pay or an atty to get the rider's information via Subpoena, and then if sue the rider in court, even if I win, that won't get Lyft to re-activate me.....I am still trying to contact them to see if they can re-consider this, I mean this permanent ban is very harsh and unwarranted, and it seems that kind of action is for someone who indeed has been driving drunk, which I definitely never was, ever.

Lyft won't respond any longer to any of my messages, I am guessing because they have deactivated my account and no longer see my messages in this case? (only way seems to be to go in person to their Hub) Anyone else have this sort of experience, or know of anyone that has? Trying to see what others may have done to get re-activated, if that's at all possible.....Thanks for any feedback or info.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

InertialObserver said:


> Yup, I'm serious. If she had called the police and they arrested you, would Lyft pay your legal fees since they agreed that you did the right thing? Of course not. Whoever emailed you from Lyft is not a legal expert.
> 
> Even EMS isn't permitted to transport a sick person to the hospital without consent. Not even if they are bleeding out on the side of a freeway. Until they lose consciousness or are deemed incapable of consenting or refusing to consent due to altered mental status.
> 
> ...


Good to know


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

DISCLAIMER: NONE OF THE FOLLOWING CONSTITUTES LEGAL ADVICE


As has been mentioned, if you really want to attempt to be reactivated, go to your local small claims court and file a suit against a John Doe. Then subpoena Lyft for any and all information they have concerning the allegation. This would, of course, include the personal information of the account holder. Along with the subpoena, inform Lyft that you'll "settle" the suit against the paxhole if reactivated. I'm fairly certain they'll go along with that. Imagine the bad publicity: "Drunk Lyft Driver Sues Passenger After Being Reported and Granted Access to Personal Information."

In any state, a made-up allegation sounding in asserted facts that directly results in lost economic opportunity is actionable. The cost of filing a small claims suit is typically low. Serving a subpoena, however, could prove more costly. You'd probably want to serve two subpoenas: A subpoena duces tecum, which is a demand for documentary evidence, and a subpoena ad testificandum, which would compel a Lyft employee to appear in person to testify regarding the complaint and the investigation.

A lot of work and some cost involved, but it'll get attention. Also, in most (if not all) jurisdictions, an attorney CANNNOT represent a small claims litigant. So even if your paxhole was wealthy, they'd have to appear and defend themselves at an actual proceeding (of course, the same rule would apply to you).


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

That's awful! I didn't do anything and got deactivated too

This is awful, another tactic


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> That's awful! I didn't do anything and got deactivated too


Finally. This is starting to explain the reason why the need for your many horcruxes on this forum


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Finally. This is starting to explain the reason why the need for your many horcruxes on this forum


I think if anyone is treated inhumane they will lash out. The human spirit can't deal with such torment, although lyft is a soulless machine, it's ability to sign people up to drive and take zero accountability on being their boss


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Again, were you deactivated and if so why?


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

So you're on standby while working for Uber. Do yourself a favor and invest in a good dash cam.

Google "BEST DASHCAM FOR UBER DRIVERS" and shop for something you like. The Falcon F360 is highly recommended from that review.

I'd post the link, but it comes from that other-board-which-shall-not-be-named-here.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

to many informants on here!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Docaces said:


> So on sunday I got deactivated for complaint of intoxication or illegal substance...Im sure you have all seen the email. So it is under investigation. I have emailed them multiple times and spoken to someone who proceeded to tell me that trust and safety are only done via email. Obviously i have never driven drunk, at least not with a lyft pax. Any suggestions on how to expedite the situation. Thanks


https://uberpeople.net/members/trump-economics.22561/


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Docaces said:


> Finally reactivated last night. I'm just curious what the investigation involves. Besides my side of the story and the other guy side of the story what else could they possibly investigate?


Looking at your past rides feedback.


----------



## Robert Scarlatella (Oct 6, 2018)

My account was put on hold last night when I was at home in bed. I called Uber and told them I don't drink or use drugs but I have still been deactivated for almost a day. The rat bag that did it acted real cool in the car too. Talking like there was no issue. That POS knew I wasn't drunk he just wanted a comped ride. If Uber and Lyft stopped that practice and vouched for their drivers, these parasites would stop trying for freebies. I even said I would take a UA, as I have never failed one in my professional career. But they wouldn't have it. If this waa real he would have gotten me to let him off early and called 911, which is what I would do. No one that drives people should be doing that crap on the job or ever get behind the wheel if they have been drinking or smoking out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

InertialObserver said:


> FYI, you can't do that. You don't get to hold someone against their will for their safety. That isn't a decision you get to make. You are lucky she didn't call the police.
> 
> Of course it isn't safe to let someone out on the side of the freeway. If it's possible to de-escalate and get consent to drop her at the next exit that's ideal, but if she wants out - let her the @@@@ out.
> 
> ...


It's also quite possible he felt it wasn't safe to stop, period. Even if there is a space next to the lanes to stop (and we don't know how much there was) I wouldn't want to stop there with cars whizzing by at 70mph. Very easy to get sideswiped or rear ended. And if you're far enough over to feel safe, chances are there's little space to open the door on the passenger side, meaning she could step into traffic on the driver side, or ding the door on the passenger side.

I would only stop on the freeway if I had to (car broken down).

I don't think you are compelled to stop where it's not safe for YOU. And so long as the pax is told you messed up and missed the exit (gee, it happens) she shouldn't freak out. Now if he went past the next one that's different.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Lawyer up. Seriously. Especially if you were full time. Take your average monthly earnings with Lyft or Uber (whichever one it was) and multiply that by three (3 years). Consider suing the passenger for that amount as lost earnings due to the slanderous false accusation.
> 
> Hell, if you are really serious about this I bet a lot of us would even be willing to put some money in a hat for a lawyer for you. We desperately need some media stories about passengers getting sued for $100,000 for making false reports!


I'd chip in.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> If you really weren't drunk then tell them you are considering retaining an attorney to get the passengers contact information because you may decide to sue the passenger for the false accusation due to lost wages and reputation.
> 
> They probably determined the passenger wasn't credible.
> 
> ...


i am with you. i will be down at the county clerk filing a judgement on the pax for my states max 5000 for slander ! i will subpoena lyft or uber they will have to send a somebody or be held in content of court.


----------

